# More lighting plant ideas?



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

I just added 80 watts of t12 to my 50g which already has a total of 42 watts for a total 122 watts. Any ideas for plants that will help fill the back and sides of my tank? Will the dwarf hairgrass now grow?


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

here are the pics


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

duckyser said:


> Will the dwarf hairgrass now grow?


Yes, it definitely will. 
You might will need to set up a CO2 injection and add fertilization. This will allow plants to _use _your new light.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

duckyser said:


> here are the pics


Invisible pictures!


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

oopppps lawlz

http://s752.photobucket.com/albums/xx167/duckyser/new lighting/

please give me suggestions!


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

bump!.....


----------

